# Define ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM



## xKushGene (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey guys,
i get an error while installing ports on FreeBSD 9.3.

The Error says, that the Ports Collection support for my FreeBSD version has enden and I have to silence the Error with defining ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM.
So how can I do that? Where I have to define this ?


----------



## marino (Feb 7, 2017)

Apparently you think it's a nuisance message.
It's far more serious than that.
You might think FreeBSD 9 support is simply not maintained, but that would be wrong.  It's been REMOVED enmasse.
Ports that used to build no longer will.

working around the "error" for say release 10.2 might be okay (temporarily) but not for any version of FreeBSD 8 or 9.  It's foolish to even try.

To answer your question, you've never heard of /etc/make.conf?  interesting ...


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2017)

Support for FreeBSD 9.3 ended in December 2016. Please upgrade to a supported version (10.3 or 11.0).

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## tingo (Feb 7, 2017)

Please read and understand the previous answers. Using an unsupported version is not recommended.
More details about how to use ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM in thread Thread 59418.


----------



## Barney (May 1, 2021)

xKushGene said:


> Hey guys,
> i get an error while installing ports on FreeBSD 9.3.
> 
> The Error says, that the Ports Collection support for my FreeBSD version has enden and I have to silence the Error with defining ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM.
> ...



why can't people just answer the question without some ridiculous, ignorant snarky opinion included?


----------



## zirias@ (May 1, 2021)

Uh, necrotrolling…


----------

